# Merkwürdige Einträge in meinem Apache Error Log



## M. Zink (1. Aug. 2010)

Da ich grade mit einem merkwürdigen Problem bei einem meiner Projekte kämpfe habe ich auch die Logs durchgesehen ob die mir Hinweise auf irgendwelche Probleme geben. Mein Problem mit dem Forum bzw. der Forensoftware konnte ich zwar nicht klären bis jetzt allerdings habe ich folgende Einträge im Error Log vom Apache.


```
[Sun Aug 01 11:58:09 2010] [notice] mod_fcgid: process /var/www/clients/client1/web3/web/wbb_31/index.php(24190) exit(communication error), get unexpected signal 11
[Sun Aug 01 11:58:11 2010] [notice] mod_fcgid: call /var/www/clients/client1/web3/web/wbb_31/index.php with wrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web3/.php-fcgi-starter
[Sun Aug 01 11:58:50 2010] [notice] mod_fcgid: process /var/www/clients/client1/web3/web/wbb_31/index.php(24207) exit(communication error), get unexpected signal 11
[Sun Aug 01 11:59:19 2010] [notice] mod_fcgid: call /var/www/clients/client1/web3/web/wbb_31/index.php with wrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web3/.php-fcgi-starter
[Sun Aug 01 11:59:37 2010] [notice] mod_fcgid: process /var/www/clients/client1/web3/web/wbb_31/index.php(24227) exit(communication error), get unexpected signal 11
[Sun Aug 01 12:00:02 2010] [notice] mod_fcgid: call /var/www/clients/client1/web3/web/wbb_31/index.php with wrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web3/.php-fcgi-starter
[Sun Aug 01 12:00:11 2010] [notice] mod_fcgid: process /var/www/clients/client1/web3/web/wbb_31/index.php(24330) exit(communication error), get unexpected signal 11
[Sun Aug 01 12:00:16 2010] [notice] mod_fcgid: call /var/www/clients/client1/web3/web/wbb_31/index.php with wrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web3/.php-fcgi-starter
[Sun Aug 01 12:00:46 2010] [notice] mod_fcgid: process /var/www/clients/client1/web3/web/wbb_31/index.php(24463) exit(communication error), get unexpected signal 11
[Sun Aug 01 12:00:58 2010] [notice] mod_fcgid: call /var/www/clients/client1/web3/web/wbb_31/index.php with wrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web3/.php-fcgi-starter
[Sun Aug 01 12:01:28 2010] [notice] mod_fcgid: process /var/www/clients/client1/web3/web/wbb_31/index.php(24478) exit(communication error), get unexpected signal 11
[Sun Aug 01 12:01:30 2010] [notice] mod_fcgid: call /var/www/clients/client1/web3/web/wbb_31/index.php with wrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web3/.php-fcgi-starter
[Sun Aug 01 12:01:57 2010] [notice] mod_fcgid: process /var/www/clients/client1/web3/web/wbb_31/index.php(24497) exit(communication error), get unexpected signal 11
```
Was hat das zu bedeuten? Ist das ein Fehler oder ist das unbedeutend? Es steht im Error Log aber da steht ja nur notice dran.


----------



## Till (1. Aug. 2010)

Welches Problem hast Du denn genau mit dieser Webseite?


----------



## M. Zink (1. Aug. 2010)

In dem Projekt gibt es so genannte Cronjobs die aber nichts mit den normalen Cronjobs von Linux zu tun haben sondern bloß automatische Vorgänge im Forum sind wie Datenbank aufräumen und Statistik erzeugen und so. Die liefen aus irgend einem Grund nicht mehr. Geholfen hat aber einfach einen Job zu bearbeiten und zu speichern und seit dem läuft es wieder rund.

Die Einträge im Log haben aber scheinbar nichts damit zu tun vermute ich da sie immer noch da sind obwohl das Problem weg ist.


----------



## Till (1. Aug. 2010)

Sind das zend encodete Dateien oder normale unverschlüsselte php scripts?


----------



## M. Zink (2. Aug. 2010)

Ne sind alles ganz normale PHP Dateien. Nichts verschlüsselt, Binär oder sonst wie. Das Projekt läuft mit FastCGI + suexec und das wars. Mich wundert einfach das der das bei der index.php meldet obwohl ich und viele andere auf das Projekt drauf kommen.


----------

